#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month

## Kris

For this Month we are giving the title to one of our original RPA Members (right from the days of the RPA Archive site!!!)

Who might be this person you ask?! Well, let me just tell you ALL the juicy stuff first  :;): 

She is Dragon Lady, hailing from the Southern USA and goes by the nickname of Fangs!. 

She is a new mommy dragon and has a sweet little baby girl dragon (we need pictures!!!!!).

Like any dragon that respect itself she likes Gems & Valuables. She has even crafted her own jewelry and likes to mine her own gemstones 

She likes to cook and nothing is better than French Toast for breakfast  :=D: 

She likes to create and build things and you can check her stuff here: "The lovely art collection"


As for RPs, she currently taking part in The "Treasure of the the Lost Mountains" and "Voyage of the Storm Breaker" 


And, aside of all these amazing things she was also a fabulous *Moderator* for awhile <3


Well, I think I got you waiting long enough, haven't I?  :;): 



This Month MoTM is no other but StormyNyte  :=D:

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations, StormyNyte!!!

 :;yay;:   :*yay*:   :*dancer*:

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Congratulations! I don't know you but congrats on being recognized!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats Fangs.  :XD:

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Stormy!

----------


## Kiki

CONGRATS MOMMA DRAGON! 

 ::boogie::

----------


## DistortedReality

Gratz Riddle Master ^.^

----------


## V

Congrats Stormy!

----------


## Merry



----------


## StormyNyte

Aww shucks!  Thanks guys!  :;king10;: 

 Btw, pics are blogged  ::):

----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## Chat Noir

Congratulations, Stormy!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Minkasha

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :~LL~:

----------


## Tune

Congrats, Stormy! <3 On MotM and your little bundle of joy!

----------


## Elizabeth16

Congrats congrats!

----------


## Merry

My plan is to FILL this thread with Dragons!

----------


## V

Congratz Congratz Congratz!

----------


## Anastasia

CONGRATULATIONS, DARLING!!! <3

Also your baby is positively gorgeous.

----------


## StormyNyte

> My plan is to FILL this thread with Dragons!


This plan has received the Stormy Stamp of Approval.

Thanks again, you guys!

----------


## Elizabeth16

Month of the Dragon!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Elizabeth16



----------


## Bia

You rock Stormy! Congrats!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris



----------


## Merry



----------


## Reya

Congrats! ^.^

----------


## Merry



----------


## Rae

Congratulations <3

----------


## StormyNyte

::D:

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: Stormy

----------


## StormyNyte

Aww...  ::):

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: so pretty 











Spoiler: adorable

----------

